# baseboard and tile



## Floordude

Bellsfloors said:


> Floordude I agree with you but try convincing contractors and Architechs that all the jobs they done prior that had no problems were done incorrectly.




Ya, comes up all the time, actually.


I put it to them like this.

There is this road you may cruise down everyday. The speed limit is 45, yet you have traveled it at 55 as long as you live there, but one day there is Johnny Law, and pops you for speeding. You have gotten away with it, and one time you didn't. You will probably slow down now, that you know Johnny may be watching. All it takes is that one high dollar ticket to make you follow the LAW. I don't wish to be that guy that gets the high dollar ticket, I have never gotten before, just because you need to get to the Hospital, cheap and fast.


----------



## MrTwinPhx

*Grouting & Caulking*

Here in Phoenix AZ, in most homes, I see tile installed to the baseboard. But what really irks me is the fact that most of the licensed flooring contractors and installers here, grout to the front and back door thresholds too, and after a few bumps and dragging feet when people come in the house or door? What do you think cracks out right away? So we always try to put baseboards ontop, and caulk (matching), not grout to front door thresholdsand bathtubs... and try to minimize call backs.
Larry G
Az Floor Company


----------



## woodworkbykirk

tile first, then baseboard ALWAYS. if they want things tight and no base shoe , every piece of base will have to be scribed to the floor. its tedious but it looks like a million bucks


----------



## PrecisionFloors

MrTwinPhx said:


> Here in Phoenix AZ, in most homes, I see tile installed to the baseboard. But what really irks me is the fact that most of the licensed flooring contractors and installers here, grout to the front and back door thresholds too, and after a few bumps and dragging feet when people come in the house or door? What do you think cracks out right away? So we always try to put baseboards ontop, and caulk (matching), not grout to front door thresholdsand bathtubs... and try to minimize call backs.
> Larry G
> Az Floor Company


That's one of my pet peeves too, Larry. I hate seeing a threshold grouted or caulked to....screams un-professional imo. The only case I can justify it, is a metal exterior door....if its made o wood I can cut it down if necessary.


----------

